# Married Women, are you bi-curios



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

I seen so many post about married women being bi-curios? what is your take? have you tried it or will you?
Wife someone admitted to me she is and never expected it.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I think women are heavily socialized to be bi or bi curious.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I couldn't vote as there was no option for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

No interest ever. And no option for me to vote either.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I like to enjoy beautiful women's faces and bodies, I enjoy talking to some of them, but I sure don't want to touch them. No chemistry with a woman, but I do like sweet friendship with women. Is liking to have female friendship bi-curious?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I've done it in the past. I enjoyed myself but it just wasn't enough for me. I need my man. I still think women are amazing at kissing...not necessarily better than men,just really different in an incredibly great way.
I probably won't ever engage in anything more than kissing with another female bc the rest is just a tease bc I can't get anywhere with it...i gotta have that manly touch


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I think women are heavily socialized to be bi or bi curious.


I think quite the opposite. I think everyone is biologically on some line or range of bisexuality and that men are conditioned to be so masculine and chest thumpy that they wind up kinda homophobic.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

No check box that reflects me.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

ok so i voted for my wife because i know she is not on TAM and she has addmitted to "experimenting" in college. I have tried to get more out of her but, we have agreed to not discuss past sex partners. When unihibited (usually via booze) she will admit her attraction. She has never indicated any interest now and I will not encourage any MFM or any further "experimentation. 

Unlike Syrum, i don't think that society promotes women to be bi rather it is somehow more excepting. Perhaps because of men's fascination with it. Perhaps more men would be more open about any bi tendencies as it lacks any "cool" or "hip" factor that may exist for women. Instead men have harsh labels for men with bi tendencies. 

Just mi .02 for whatever it is worth.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I have done it before though I'm not attracted to women in a romantic sense.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> I think quite the opposite. I think everyone is biologically on some line or range of bisexuality and that men are conditioned to be so masculine and chest thumpy that they wind up kinda homophobic.


I disagree, or else we would all be the same given the same socialization or relatively the same socialization.

I think of it as a scale with straight up one end bi in the middle and homosexuality on the other. We could be anywhere on that scale if left naturally to decide for ourselves with out heavy social conditioning.

I agree that men are conditioned to be straight, however women are also heavily conditioned to be bi, it is often depicted as being sexy and desirable and women are bombarded with "sexy' images of other women all their lives and taught that is what looks good.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I disagree, or else we would all be the same given the same socialization or relatively the same socialization.


What does that mean?



> I think of it as a scale with straight up one end bi in the middle and homosexuality on the other. We could be anywhere on that scale if left naturally to decide for ourselves with out heavy social conditioning.


Where does hetero fit?




> I agree that men are conditioned to be straight, however women are also heavily conditioned to be bi, it is often depicted as being sexy and desirable and women are bombarded with "sexy' images of other women all their lives and taught that is what looks good.


You have obviously been socialized different than I!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

See? No one understands women, not even women.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl: Runs


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I experimented when I was too young for it to be considered experimenting. Sometimes I think about it, but if I ever actually imagine going through with it I'm instantly turned off. My bajingo is the only one I'm interested in, tyvm.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone, somewhere is using this thread as stroke material.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to trick guys when I was younger than I was bi ie. at the parties/clubs when they're not my type. I pretend that my gf was my partner and I would fake flirt and hold each others hands and sexy dance together but I never felt any sexual interests to girls and even the fake flirt was very unreal. It was just to trick guys and to keep them away from me. I have a sister so for me being with another girl is like being with my sis. I don't want someone who has the same sexual parts as me-eww and:sleeping: .


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I think of it as a scale with straight up one end bi in the middle and homosexuality on the other. We could be anywhere on that scale if left naturally to decide for ourselves with out heavy social conditioning.


That would be the Kinsey scale.

And I agree.

Oh holy frak...I agreed with Syrum. Look out the windows, folks...you'll probably see four guys on horses.

As to the question at hand, I didn't respond to the poll itself on my wife's behalf, but she's openly admitted her bi-curiosity to me. She's been curious since high school, she says. A few years ago, on New Year's Eve, she kissed a lesbian friend of ours, and has kissed her several times since then, but that's been the extent of her acting on her curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tourchwood said:


> I seen so many post about married women being bi-curios? what is your take? have you tried it or will you?
> Wife someone admitted to me she is and never expected it.


Absolutely none whatsoever, the thought repulses me. I enjoy some porn, but I always fast forward when I see 2 women, does nothing for me in a sexual sense, even find it icky. 

I have visited Strip Clubs, only interested in 4 things there- Watching the girls dance moves, how they dress (so I might buy something similar), watching the men's reactions (enjoy this the most) and eating. 

Women *do not *turn my on, but I do find thier bodies are a "work of art" .... but oh my, so it the man's if he is in decent shape, I can salivate all over that. 

It does seem more "common place" today. Not sure if it is what we see in the media or what. Personally, I just don't get it. I think alot of very sexual men prefer these types of women so they can see them with another. I made a friend like that at the strip club, that was his ultimate dream, to hook up with somene Bi.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I think women are heavily socialized to be bi or bi curious.


Candidly, I think you that you are trying to suggest that women are somehow "victimized" in some way by society. I think women are bombarded by images of what is beutiful etc and that is sad. We are all overexposed to images of genetically gifted, surgically enhanced and or practically teenagers in bikinis when we go through the supermarket checkout lines and everywhere esle. It is unfurtunate on many levels especially how it shapes the self-worth of young girls and women in general. 

So you are saying society determines sexuality differently for men than women? 

So then are men "conditioned" to be straight? 
What about gay men? Did society make them that way?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's w/o question more socially acceptable for women to be gay/bi than men. That is just the way the world is.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> It's w/o question more socially acceptable for women to be gay/bi than men. That is just the way the world is.


I certainly agree with this.

Like I think tjohnson Is getting at, though, I think there's a world of difference between it being more socially acceptable and the conclusion that women are "conditioned" to be bi/curious/gay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I've read multiple surveys that show that a large percentage of women who are straight have sexual fantasies about other women. It was something like 60% or more. 

I am straight and I've never been with another woman (and I've had a few opportunities). I love men - both in terms of being in a relationship with them, and having sex with them. However, when it comes to porn, the girl on girl action is the stuff that gets me hot. And I have fantasized many times about being with a woman. In the abstract, I think women are sexy and beautiful and I get turned on looking at naked women in porno magazines and film, but not in other contexts (I don't get turned on looking at women in fashion mags or in real life). 

Like most fantasies, in the cold light of day (and real life) they are best left in fantasy land.

Edited to add: I don't get very turned on looking at naked pics of men (a la playgirl), but when I see a handsome guy in real life, or in the movies, that gets me hot!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've known PLENTY of LUGs.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> I've read multiple surveys that show that a large percentage of women who are straight have sexual fantasies about other women. It was something like 60% or more.
> 
> I am straight and I've never been with another woman (and I've had a few opportunities). I love men - both in terms of being in a relationship with them, and having sex with them. However, when it comes to porn, the girl on girl action is the stuff that gets me hot. And I have fantasized many times about being with a woman. In the abstract, I think women are sexy and beautiful and I get turned on looking at naked women in porno magazines and film, but not in other contexts (I don't get turned on looking at women in fashion mags or in real life).
> 
> ...


If you are aroused by a member of the same sex or if you fantasize about being with one then on some level then you are not totally strainght right? I think there are various degrees of bi. Some people may be more than others. There have been studies that have shown women to be more aroused by same sex porn than men.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I think you are right. I think I'm bi-curious, but I've had opportunities in real life to be with women and I have not been interested...not turned on, not interested. But in the realm of fantasy, it is a turn-on, as are a lot of other things that I would never do it real life. 

I do not think most people are straight. I think they are on a sexuality continuum. Only I think most men will deny this!

My cousin is gay and he says that about 25% of the men at the bars are married men. I think it is more socially acceptable for women to be bi than men. I think someone else said this, and I think it has to do with our traditional roles. Although, my gay cousin said he does not believe men are bi. He thinks they are closet gays, so who the heck knows!


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Most women seem to rather want to be with a woman than with a man.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell I swear, MOST women are either bi or bi-in-denial

That includes the missus in the latter category... *sigh*
If only she admitted it... I can only imagine!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You know I really have to doubt that. Many women don't like one another all that much. I can't see them tongue kissing or tribbing when they're 'frenemies'.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok so consider this. Advertisers spend millions and do alot of reasearch to see what works to sell to their audience. Ads directed at men to sell the booze, car beer etc. by images of women....IE drive this car, drink this, wear this and you will get this women....

womens magazines are FILLED with half-naked women. Is this because women. You could conclude that we live in a male-dominated sexist society to be sure. On the other hand why is it that womens magazines are filled with these images. Could this 

1) are "sold" that the idea that the products advertised will make them appear sexy like that 

Or 

2) They enjoy looking at these images. 

I am sure it is a mixure of both to be sure.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Women are permitted to touch one another in public much more than men are. It doesn't mean they're going down on each other. My god can you imagine the torrent of negotiation and haggling and dialog that would go on?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Not to mention, it's much more socially permissible for women to openly acknowledge and appreciate another woman's form.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, 

Good to know, i was wondering why i got a strange look when i told my friend his new jeans made his butt look cute.


----------

